# Netiqueta



## Administrador (23 Dez 2011 às 19:30)

*Netiqueta* (do inglês "network" e "etiquette") é uma etiqueta que se recomenda na internet. A palavra pode ser considerada como uma gíria, decorrente da fusão de duas palavras: o termo inglês net (que significa "rede") e o termo "etiqueta" (conjunto de normas de conduta sociais). 

Trata-se de um conjunto de recomendações para evitar mal-entendidos em comunicações via internet, especialmente em e-mails, chats, fóruns de discussão, etc.Serve, também, para regrar condutas em situações específicas (por exemplo, ao colocar-se a resenha de um livro na internet, informar que naquele texto existem spoilers; citar nome do site, do autor de um texto transcrito, etc)

*Alguns exemplos de regras:*

- Evitar enviar mensagens exclusivamente em maiúsculas.
- Não usar recursos de formatação de texto, como cores, tamanho da fonte, tags especiais, etc, em excesso.
- Respeitar para ser respeitado e tratar os outros como gostaria de ser tratado.
- Lembrar-se de que dialogar com alguém através do computador não o isenta das regras comuns da sociedade, por exemplo, o respeito ao próximo.
- Usar sempre a força das ideias e argumentos. Nunca responder com palavrões.
- Apesar de compartilhar apenas virtualmente um ambiente, ninguém é obrigado a suportar ofensas e má-educação.
- Evitar enviar mensagens curtas em várias linhas.
- Ninguém é obrigado a usar a norma culta, mas é preciso usar um mínimo de pontuação. Ler um texto sem pontuação, principalmente quando é grande, gera desconforto e aumenta as chances dele ser mal interpretado.
- Evitar ser arrogante ou inconveniente.
- Em fóruns e listas de discussão, deixar o papel de moderador para o próprio moderador.
- Em textos muito longos, deixar uma linha em branco em algumas partes do texto, paragrafando-o.
- Não copiar textos de sites ou qualquer outra fonte que possua conteúdo protegido por registo e que não permita cópias. Quando a cópia for autorizada, sempre cite as fontes.


----------

